
Growing Trees into Chairs - philipps
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-furniture-sustainability-idUSKBN1W80R0
======
kleer001
IMHO, if its sustainable it's good. However this looks like super luxury. But
then again that's where most new things start. Maybe they can scale up? I
doubt it.

